# [QEMU] sans KVM... quelle version choisir ? (abandon)

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je galère un peu dans le choix de la version de qemu dans portage.

Aucun de mes ordi ne supporte la virtualisation : un Atom 32 bits, ni un AMD64 "ancien". De ce fait, je ne peux pas utiliser KVM.

J'ai vu que kqemu n'est plus supporté (dommage !), et que son support a été retiré à partir de la version 0.12 (re-dommage !).

Sur Windows (et linux), sans kqemu (et bien évidemment sans KVM), les performances de la machine virtuelle sont catastrophiques.

KQEMU fonctionne bien sur windows (performances semblables aux autres produits de virtualisation), mais ne fonctionne pas (ou plus) sur Gentoo : sur l'Atom j'ai un écran noir dès que j'active -kernel-kqemu, et en 64 bits sur l'AMD64, la machine virtuelle se fige.

L'ebuild de qemu est figé à la 0.11.

Est-ce que des versions récentes de qemu fonctionneraient avec de bonnes performances sans kqemu ? Est-ce que je pourrais prendre l'ebuild qemu-kvm sans utiliser KVM, et avec de bonnes performances ?

Ne me dites quand même pas que je vais être obligé d'utiliser Oracle Virtualbox ! Je suis en "FULL FREE" et ne veux pas polluer mes Gentoo avec des licences privatrices...

----------

## barul

Il y a l'OSE de VirtualBox de disponible, mais je ne sais pas si cette version est sujette à des licences aussi…

J'utilise le blob binaire pour ma part, ça fonctionne bien   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, mais je ne veux pas d'une licence PUEL, nécessaire pour les pilotes guests   :Confused: 

Je voudrais pouvoir faire tourner QEMU, qui est de toutes façons la base de Virtualbox.

----------

## geekounet

Et pourquoi spécifiquement QEMU ? Xen ça ne te convient pas ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que XEN tourne comme les autres hôtes VM ? Je pensais qu'il fallait faire tourner XEN en mâitre, puis les autres OS par-dessus. Et qu'il fallait que le processeur supporte la virtualisation ?

----------

## geekounet

Faut un Xen en DOM0 oui, c'est pas straightforward comme les autres, mais le support de la VT n'est pas obligatoire non, j'ai vu des Xen tourner sur de vieux P4 sans VT à mon ancien taf, et ça tournait plutôt pas mal.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je veux juste faire tourner une VM de temps en temps, pas transformer mes ordis en serveurs de virtualisation. Je vais jeter un oeil à XEN, mais je veux quelque chose de simple : lancer le guest, la VM et hop. Pas configurer 32.000 trucs. Sinon, je passe en dual boot   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: si je comprends bien, c'est dom0 qui gère le matériel et domU est virtualisé. J'ai une carte audio et utilise Jack. Comment cela se passe-t-il ? Je ne veux pas d'une émulation de SoundBlaster ! Il me faut une latence audio minimale.

----------

## lmarcini

Si c'est pour du Linux on Linux, OpenVZ est vraiment très, très bien  !

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, c'est pour du Windows, FreeBSD, DOS, ...

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Comme geekounet, je te conseil XEN, pour avoir testé Qemu avec kqemu, les perfs n'était vraiment pas top chez moi.

Avec Xen c'est significativement mieux.

Bonne soirée.

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, mais dois-je alors toujours être virtualisé ? Ou bien est-ce que je peux lancer XEN comme une application ? Et XEN peut-il démarrer Windows XP ou FreeBSD ?

Et puis-je faire tourner des application musicales avec faible latence audio via XEN ? J'en doute   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, je vais prendre VirtualBox. C'est simple et ça fonctionne mieux que QEMU.

----------

